# High Speed Sync



## saliilp (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi,

I have purchased Altura Photo Studio Pro Flash Kit for Canon (I have 60D). It has sync speed of 1/250s. Is there anyway, I can take High Speed Sync images using this flash? Any pocket wizard/remote trigger can help? 

Thanks!


----------



## fmw (Apr 1, 2016)

saliilp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have purchased Altura Photo Studio Pro Flash Kit for Canon (I have 60D). It has sync speed of 1/250s. Is there anyway, I can take High Speed Sync images using this flash? Any pocket wizard/remote trigger can help?
> 
> Thanks!



The light doesn't care what your synch speed is.  The shutter does.  As long as your camera supports 1/250 then the light will certainly oblige.  Using a synch speed that is too high will simply cause a shutter curtain to cover part of your image.


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Braineack (Apr 1, 2016)

saliilp said:


> Altura Photo Studio Pro Flash Kit



Does the flash support HSS?


----------



## Alexr25 (Apr 1, 2016)

Going by the info on the Altura web site their APC-958x Pro Flash supports HSS. User manuals for their other flash models don't mention HSS so I would assume that they don't support that feature.
For HSS to work both the camera and the flash unit must support that feature, if it is not supported by the flash unit then no amount of fiddling with the flash triggering will make it work in HSS mode.


----------



## saliilp (Apr 1, 2016)

fmw said:


> saliilp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...





fmw said:


> saliilp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Hi Fred,

Thanks for the reply!

My flash supports 1/250s. Can I take photo with 1/3000s or more to freeze action with that? and if yes, how? The issue is, I don't find High Speed Sync option in my Canon 60D after mounting Altura flash on it. Don't know if I am doing something wrong?


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 1, 2016)

On a Canon Speedlight you set the flash to HSS.  Then set whatever shutter speed you want in camera.  If the Altura supports HSS and ETTL it should be that simple.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

Maybe this tutorial from Canon can help. Canon DLC: Blog Post: Ultimate control of flash outdoors using High Speed Sync


----------



## fmw (Apr 1, 2016)

> Hi Fred,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> My flash supports 1/250s. Can I take photo with 1/3000s or more to freeze action with that? and if yes, how? The issue is, I don't find High Speed Sync option in my Canon 60D after mounting Altura flash on it. Don't know if I am doing something wrong?



The duration of the flash will freeze action.  Check the specs on the light.  It should tell you the full power flash duration which should be 1/1000 sec. or less.  If less than full power is needed for the shot, then the duration will be even shorter.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 2, 2016)

saliilp said:


> My flash supports 1/250s. Can I take photo with 1/3000s or more to freeze action with that?



You don't need high shutter speeds to freeze motion when using the flash as a primary source of light.


----------



## k.udhay (Apr 4, 2016)

You can do as in this video esp. after 4th minute:






I assume you want to take a shot similar to this?


----------

